# Opening morning bull



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is my bull I harvested on opening morning last week. My Father and Brother were there, it was a great experience. It was over rather quickly, but I had put in quite a few days scouting and learning the area. This was DIY, public land hunt. Limited Entry Utah. 1 shot and he only went about 10 yards. I also wanted to say thanks to the forum members that helped me with some info.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice bull. Where'd you end up taking him at?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome bull. I love the pic with the sun burst in the background. Congrats!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Weapon? Area?

Beautiful Bull and congratulations! Also, awesome your family was there with you. Always makes it double the experience.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull congrats.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. Thanks for sharing! That's a goodun'!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy 4ths batman! Great bull!!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice bull.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Weapon? Area?
> 
> Beautiful Bull and congratulations! Also, awesome your family was there with you. Always makes it double the experience.


Muzzle loader, La Sal


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the La Sal area for deer and elk.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice. Scary enough thing is I have enough points to have a better chance of drawing a NR La Sal or San Juan even than my home state...have driven by La Sal numerous times going back and forth to school and now visiting the in laws. Never really thought much about La Sal until this past year.

Again - very nice. Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yikes, I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice ML bull, GREAT pic too!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! Big old bad boy! Congrats!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the La Sals! One of the funnest hunts is the ML elk hunt. Good job!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That things a TOAD! congrats


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful Bull, Beautiful picture. Congrats


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome bull!!!


----------

